# Cross Country Roadtrip from New Jersey



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Keep an eye on the weather. 26 hour drive to Denver in good weather can turn into a 3 day adventure if it snows.


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

If we're talking bang for your buck, you may want to look into Montana as well.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

C.B. said:


> If we're talking bang for your buck, you may want to look into Montana as well.


What resorts?


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

Big Sky and Bridger Bowl would be my picks, although I don't claim to be an expert on the topic. I think you can ride at moonlight Basin and big sky on the same pass now, which is like 5000+ acres on 4000+ vert if I remember correctly.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

In CO, Shell gas stations offer 2 for 1 "vouchers", usually good at several different resorts. Available mid January, after the holidays. Maybe other states?


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Do any Colorado Mountains offer resident discounts? I know someone who lives in Denver.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

SKI FREE® Free Lift Ticket with Shell Fuel Purchase Yes a great deal, especially for people putting miles on thier cars.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Holy crap. That is a lot of time in the car. Do you guys plan to lodge on the way, or are you just going to split up the driving?

Don't forget to check the engine oil level whenever you get gas, and make sure that everyone eats salads for the 24 hours before you go (will cut down on bathroom stops).

How long are you going to spend out west?


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Going to try to drive right through. I only want to stay for a week.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Deimus85 said:


> Going to try to drive right through. I only want to stay for a week.


If you're only staying for a week, I suggest you get to one area and settle-in, there. Summit County or Salt Lake City is your best option. SLC is surely a longer drive, but there is usually more snow there than Summit Co. The average annual Snowfall at Snowbird or Brighton is much better than Breck, Vail, or A-Basin. If you do CO, you could always go to Loveland. Cheaper, a bit more snow, and a local favorite.


----------

